
WikiLeaks published rape victims’ names, credit cards, medical data - Tomte
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/08/new-report-highlights-wikileaks-publication-of-private-info/
======
pbarnes_1
Of course they did.

WikiLeaks is done. Instead of being a transparency organization they now have
an agenda, which means nothing they put out can be trusted.

I'm ashamed to have donated to WikiLeaks in the past.

